# Headed to Bastrop



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Me and the Mrs are headed to Bastrop State Park to visit the Roundtop Antique Show. I know the fire last year burned 96% of the state park but I don't know what kind of condition it is in since it reopened. 

Has anyone stayed at the state park since the fire or been thru there?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

As an option, consider Bastrop Lake which is about 8 miles away. For one, it's a lot prettier than the state park, it's not burned, you have the lake, and you have campgrounds with a community shower, fishing dock, boat ramp, and bank fishing.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm curious too, I've got reservations there for November since it's the cheapest place I could find to stay reasonably close for the F1 race weekend. 
Dang, I also didn't realize it's Round Top weekend so we may have to head up this weekend ourselves.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

We went and stayed in Round Top and had a great time. The Antiques Show was wonderful and people pulled in to the campsite from all over. 

We tried to stay in Bastrop but it is Full! I don't think I could have gotten a tent spot for a night if I wanted. 

To all those headed to Bastrop, good luck and let us know what it is like.


----------

